

Show HN: Memoread – Spaced Repetition for High School Students - patrickmclaren
https://www.memoread.io

======
patrickmclaren
This is a project I worked on late last year. I set out to build a spaced
repetition app for younger students as well as for those who are less
technically inclined. Since then, this area of online learning apps has gained
a lot of traction. Some of the bigger players include Anki, Memrise, and
CleverDeck.

I'm not actively working on Memoread at the moment, but it was a great
learning experience!

EDIT: Feel free to ask me any questions!

